# Does your cat like vibrations



## Jane doe (Apr 18, 2020)

Now this is a bit strang but when I'm using a vibrating massager to relieve tightness in an old surgical scar (on myself) my cat will become very interested and sit on me I was wondering if anyone has experienced similar things and what could cause it. It's not really bothersome to me so I don't see fit to stop it but was curious about her reasoning


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Jane doe and welcome 

I have heard of some cats liking vacuum cleaners; a friend of mine has a robot vacuum which her cat likes to sit on and ride around the sitting room, LOL 

I wonder if it is the massage vibrations that are the attraction to your cat, or the vibes you give out when you feel more relaxed from the massage treatment?!


----------



## rachelhopper75 (4 mo ago)

Jane doe said:


> Now this is a bit strang but when I'm using a vibrating massager to relieve tightness in an old surgical scar (on myself) my cat will become very interested and sit on me I was wondering if anyone has experienced similar things and what could cause it. It's not really bothersome to me so I don't see fit to stop it but was curious about her reasoning


 Our cat does the same thing when we use our massage gun! She immediately comes to us and starts rubbing on us like we are covered in cat nip! We can’t figure out if it’s the vibrations she likes or if it sounds to her as if we’re purring.


----------



## katydando100 (4 mo ago)

Jane doe said:


> Now this is a bit strang but when I'm using a vibrating massager to relieve tightness in an old surgical scar (on myself) my cat will become very interested and sit on me I was wondering if anyone has experienced similar things and what could cause it. It's not really bothersome to me so I don't see fit to stop it but was curious about her reasoning


----------

